# Trying to post a few photos



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry, unsuccesful. 

Routerman


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Her'es my photos. These were made with my cell phone. There not quite as clear as I'd like but it will give you an idea of what my layout is like.

Routerman


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Very cool :thumbsup: layout! I like it 'cause you've stuffed a lot of action and things to look at into the space available.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want your pictures to show up in the thread, try this technique.

How to post Pictures (with pictures)


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you want your pictures to show up in the thread, try this technique.
> 
> How to post Pictures (with pictures)


Thanks Gunny. I've copied this entire instruction page that you posted and filed it. These photos here were taken with a cellphone and they're a tad bit blurry anyways. I'm going to be getting a digital camera soon and I'll take some more photos and then use the instruction page and then post them larger.

Routerman


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need a getter cellphone.  I have an 8MP camera on my Droid X2, it's been very convenient not to have to lug a camera around where I go. I have my camera, phone, GPS, and news and weather all on my belt.


----------

